# handling my royal python after feeding



## VIDOSK (Jun 20, 2009)

can i handle my royal python after feeding it?
i presume i should wait a while to help its digestion but need confirming


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

No dont handle it, like with most snakes leave them for 2 days to digest, or they could regurgitate and lose their meal.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree, also snakes can get into feeding mode and your finger may look like a nice bald little mouse 
:lol2:


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

24hrs at the least. More prefered


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I tend to leave my RP alone for a couple of days after feeding. I fed her on Sunday afternoon and took her out a few minutes ago for a trip around the house and garden. Always best to leave for a couple of days so they can start digesting etc. Good luck!!


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

Yep i leave mine alone for 48 - 72 hrs.


----------



## dano76 (Jun 23, 2009)

A minimum of 48hours before handling is good advice!


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah a minimum of 48 hours (even if it poos before then) still wait at least 48hours (just incase) =]


----------

